# Al barsha to dubai investment park distance?



## naadanparinda1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I will be joining a company from april 1st, they have booked a hotel for 3 weeks. Hotel coral al khoory in Al Barsha.

I will be staying here for 3 weeks, also i need to travel to work at dubai investment park 1. How much is the distance? Is taxi a good option or very expensive? What are the public transport available?

Thanks


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

36 Minutes says Google Maps and 43km


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Actually it's a lot more manageable than that...

It's about 20km, and can definitely be done in Taxi. Given traffic, you're probably looking at about 50AED one way?

https://www.google.com/maps?saddr=Unknown+road&daddr=Dubai+Investment+Park+-+1+-+United+Arab+Emirates&hl=en&ll=25.104642,55.196428&spn=0.047333,0.084543&sll=25.112686,55.194637&sspn=0.002958,0.005284&geocode=FUgxfwEd2S5KAw%3BFY83fQEd3JVJAynZgDqRlHJfPjEukLIHX5TfLQ&t=h&mra=dme&mrsp=0&sz=18&z=14


----------



## naadanparinda1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Jubmasterflex said:


> Actually it's a lot more manageable than that...
> 
> It's about 20km, and can definitely be done in Taxi. Given traffic, you're probably looking at about 50AED one way?
> 
> [URL="https://www.google.com/maps?saddr=Unknown+road&daddr=Dubai+Investment+Park+-+1+-+United+Arab+Emirates&hl=en&ll=25.104642,55.196428&spn=0.047333,0.084543&sll=25.112686,55.194637&sspn=0.002958,0.005284&geocode=FUgxfwEd2S5KAw%3BFY83fQEd3JVJAynZgDqRlHJfPjEukLIHX5TfLQ&t=h&mra=dme&mrsp=0&sz=18&z=14"


I have checked the distance its around 45kms

Thanks. As there is a metro station nearby, is there a metro connectivity.


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm still waking up, it's about 20km to SZR 

You can take the Metro to Jebel Ali, but you'll still need a taxi to get you to the zone, may prove to be a bit more cost cutting.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

20km isn't really all that bad, the problem is which way you're leaving DIP in the evening.

The horror, the horror.


----------



## naadanparinda1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> 20km isn't really all that bad, the problem is which way you're leaving DIP in the evening.
> 
> The horror, the horror.


I will be leaving towards Al Barsha from DIP 1, is it too crowded in the evening?


----------

